# Understanding All Aspects Of The Economy



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Here is a great crash course on various economic issues that I recently discovered.

I highly recommend it and each topic is about 7 minutes. I was very shocked to learn how GDP and inflation is measured by the government these days.

http://http://youtu.be/XnXZzx9pAmQ


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Link isn't working :thumb:


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

kh904 said:


> Link isn't working :thumb:


----------

